# NireBryce / Erin Cowden / John Peter Cowden



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2018)

(pictured center: John "NireBryce" Cowden)

Dox
3 Laurel Ln
Westport CT 06880
DOB May 2, 1991 (age 27)

NireBryce is a longtime Norasphere and sometimes Sarah Butts associate who pretends to be transgender and "plural" (ie, a headmates tumblr nutcase)  while complaining all day every day about gross health problems and berating people for not being pure enough politically.

He recently got doxed by @zedkissed60 and @CatParty in the thread about people who celebrate cancer deaths.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/people-who-celebrate-cancer-death.43508/post-3394593 (.)

Now into the meat of the content.



> we've never really felt gender related body dysphoria or genital dysphoria, as much as we're just indifferent to our bits.





> fatigue+hEDS. chronically ill. traumapunk. autistic. plural. genderqueer. Soft. Pro-Weird. ~ace. 50/50 CT/Bay area based || they/ze/she







He's fat
 

Capitalism causes sudoku or something

http://archive.md/5FZ9O

Gross

http://archive.md/TBgTt

Here's some plural nonsense
         


Spoiler: archive links



http://archive.md/YPZSb
http://archive.md/CkEuU
http://archive.md/JDhzL
http://archive.md/hBT4F
http://archive.md/qG76y
http://archive.md/XLzoo
http://archive.md/5mVxB
http://archive.md/HEFSU
http://archive.md/mVVsF
http://archive.md/mDcoj



lol
"I miss having the energy to be more than a kink theorist, relatedly"

http://archive.md/W97fG

Complete and total gibberish

http://archive.md/xNKrA

Donated to GaymerX
https://gaymerx.org/thank-you
http://archive.md/YxgNP
[ctrl+f "Nire Bryce"]

Mentioned in a citation on wikipedia

https://twitter.com/realsexycyborg/status/933619850806620167 (http://archive.fo/1XYUg)

Scared of being doxed and talking to Liz Fong Jones, someone who has tried to use her position at google to intimidate people criticizing her friends
 
http://archive.md/kdnPt
http://archive.md/r7s22



Spoiler: Links



https://twitter.com/NireBryce (http://archive.fo/AcXOa)
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011362561324 (http://archive.md/t8Db9)
https://github.com/NireBryce (http://archive.fo/vAiaq)
http://www.lifeinneon.com/tag/nirebryce/ (http://archive.fo/mL1JN)
https://medium.com/@NireBryce (http://archive.fo/b0U5p)
https://nirebryce.dreamwidth.org (http://archive.fo/ZPtux)
https://foursquare.com/nirebryce (http://archive.fo/tSD4P)
https://quitter.is/user/37024 (http://archive.fo/lYyRg)
https://keybase.io/raiche (http://archive.fo/2JGjH)





Spoiler: Rat King Connections



http://archive.md/Yiqdw - srhbutts
http://archive.md/azadG - aguyuno
http://archive.md/T03Qd - zjemptv
http://archive.md/RkhF7 - TransEthics
http://archive.md/cueYl - xychelsea
http://archive.md/prnYE - norareed
http://archive.md/rwHZ2 - secretgamergrrl
http://archive.md/PdcbD - SFtheWolf



And finally, I guess a thread is about as close to a book as this loon is getting

http://archive.md/re3i4


----------



## QT 219 (May 27, 2018)

There is a growing subset of "transtrenders" that are not trans nor trending.  They are transfatties.  People who've gotten so massive and indistinguishable from their born sex and gender that they are just a humanoid blob of fail.


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2018)

This fat scumbag has a real case of the sour Clawshrimpy blobfish look going on.


----------



## FP 208 (May 27, 2018)

fear the almighty *keyword search*


http://archive.md/v7RO5

http://archive.md/HA8WI

http://archive.md/pgrCd

http://archive.md/R8tob

http://archive.md/yK62Z

http://archive.md/5S5g1


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2018)

He sounds mighty worried for someone who says we're no good at doxing.


----------



## FP 208 (May 27, 2018)

Reading his tweets my favorite is his babbling about bullshit like "leftism in hacker spaces" while his github page has 0 contributions:

http://archive.md/knC6c

https://github.com/NireBryce - http://archive.fo/vAiaq


----------



## The Fool (May 27, 2018)

that's especially funny because it's a very common SJW passtime to go to the Node.js repo and complain about shit like there being a "die" command that needs renaming.
He can't even be annoying correctly.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (May 27, 2018)

He's only 27?  God he looks terrible!


----------



## CatParty (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Positron (Jun 3, 2018)

"By volume," the fat jokes write themselves.



 
I'm sure sleeping with him counts as 4 people -- if there were people that thirsty.


----------



## talk talk talk (Nov 28, 2018)

I was wondering if this cow had a thread. Looks like it never got off the ground. In case it does, here's some more crap.

1. Plural bullshit:

He wrote a big ol' Pastebin about his "system" https://pastebin.com/udEymYj1 (http://archive.md/rNu5B)



			
				Now that's some spicy autism! said:
			
		

> OUR SYSTEM.  THATS RIGHT. THE THING YOU NEVER SIGNED UP FOR
> ======
> 
> Hello! We're Erin, Fish, kat, S, Glory, and Eliza.
> ...



2. Pics
     

3. Possible "girlfriend"
 

4. Heading back to the Bay Area for awhile.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 26, 2018)

I decided to go archive some of the recent medium.com "statements" he posted, they're all about DSA political drama or happened on DSA discussion forums originally:
http://archive.fo/76Hvy
http://archive.fo/yVaJe
http://archive.fo/HHFGL
http://archive.fo/JVtvM
http://archive.fo/C33iU
http://archive.fo/QjVnz


----------



## talk talk talk (Dec 27, 2018)

Good-bye Horses


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Dec 28, 2018)

r/stupidpol have a few words to say about some recent tweets from nirebryce and his/her boyfriend/girlfriend.

https://www.reddit.com/r/stupidpol/comments/a924av/a_lot_of_spare_chromosomes_getting_cashed_in/

https://www.reddit.com/r/stupidpol/comments/a9y3kr/white_men_shouldnt_be_in_leadership_in_communist/

I flicked through rosaastra's twitter to the beginning and it starts in 2015 and at the time they seemed to be just a gay guy whose reading material included a book by shitlib Elizabeth "Pocahontas" Warren. Far from the hardline communist trans bull dyke that we have today who reads Lenin and dunks on the Libs. I'm assuming this Rosa Astra persona was created at the "hatching" of her troon period. I'd be curious what their twitter handle was before when they were just a gay man, because there is no way this individual wasn't on twitter. She also posted pictures of her budding trans bewbs, but I'll spare you that.


----------



## talk talk talk (Feb 11, 2019)

1/18: 
https://twitter.com/NireBryce/status/1085615357207797760

2/11: #NotAFetish

Piss piss piss


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 15, 2019)

talk talk talk said:


> 1/18: View attachment 642757
> https://twitter.com/NireBryce/status/1085615357207797760
> 
> 2/11: #NotAFetish
> ...



What exactly is this disability that makes him piss himself? Any neuropathy wouldn't just strike a few days a month

Anyone else getting the distinct vibe that he's just such a window licker he feels an urgency to piss and decides he's just hungry or w/e until he pisses his pants in public


----------



## talk talk talk (Aug 15, 2019)

The Final Troondown said:


> What exactly is this disability that makes him piss himself? Any neuropathy wouldn't just strike a few days a month
> 
> Anyone else getting the distinct vibe that he's just such a window licker he feels an urgency to piss and decides he's just hungry or w/e until he pisses his pants in public


Claims to have good ol' Ehlers- Donloss . But more likely is just a deviant.

And internet autism, of course.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 28, 2019)

talk talk talk said:


> Claims to have good ol' Ehlers- Donloss . But more likely is just a deviant.
> 
> And internet autism, of course.



don't conditions like Ehlers Danlos make it almost impossible to gain weight due to the insane calorific requirement of repairing the constant microtears? there's no way this fatass has it, even if he was guzzling olive oil 24/7


----------



## francesco (Jan 12, 2020)

These individuals appear to believe schizophrenia should be a part of the LGBTQIAA++
From their manifesto (archive)
  



Edit: I had no idea they had a thread, though I should have probably figured as much lol. I found them by checking people who blocklisted me on twitter.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jan 12, 2020)

francesco said:


> View attachment 1095967 View attachment 1095997
> View attachment 1097201
> 
> These individuals appear to believe schizophrenia should be a part of the LGBTQIAA++
> ...


Untitled Goose Game was a mistake.


----------



## talk talk talk (Jan 21, 2020)

Cow crossover with Jake Alley









						Secret Gamer Girl / SecretGamerGrrl / Googleshng / "Violet Hargrave" / Jacob Lawrence (Jake) Alley / Violet Cassandra Ocean
					

I think it's one of the reasons I find him so creepy.  The belief that rejection must be justified and that the justification must be acceptable to the person being cut off is really common in people who are manipulative and abusive.  It's a huge red flag.  Exactly, those tweets are literally a...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Sprate Header (Nov 7, 2022)

This faggot got rediscovered in Liz-Fong Ching-Chong No-Dong Long-Gone Jones's orbit after they evacuated to Cohost following Elon's purchase of Twitter:


Sprate Header said:


> From the Cohost comments:
> View attachment 3813352
> View attachment 3813356
> (Link) (https://archive.ph/6GH1i)
> ...


Thank you to the Kiwis of Christmas Past for archiving this person's open association with known pedophile rapists (among other things).


----------

